# Foto des Hauptschwingenlagers eines RM7



## monoroom (7. März 2007)

Hi zusammen ! 


Bräuchte dringen ein Foto des Hauptschwingenlagers eines RM7 im eingebauten Zustand mit der Schwinge also von außen ( nicht das Lager selber ) von der Seite gegenüberliegend der Kurbel ( Beide Seiten wären auch klasse !  
Hab schon gesucht hier aber leider nichts gefunden ! :-(
Würdet mir damit einen riesen gefallen tun ! 

lg 

Jörg


----------



## derschotte (7. März 2007)

schreib dem herr liebe von ba ne nette email und er schickt dir ein manual zu den lagern an der schwinge. da siehst das wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2007)

Ich hoffe dir damit,zumindest ein wenig,helfen zu können.


----------



## monoroom (7. März 2007)

Super das Foto zeigt genau das was ich wissen wollte vielen dank für die Antworten !


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2007)

Schön,freut mich!


----------

